# SRM power meters for Campy 11 speed ?



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I'm giving some semi-serious thought to an SRM powermeter for my 2009 Campy Chorus 11, installed on a 2009 Specialized Sworks Tarmac SL2.

The Metrigear Vector, pedal-mounted powermeter would have been my first choice, but Metrigear already has had an approx 6 month delay, plus there could be >1 yr of bugs and problems. A PowerTap wheel becomes $ uncompetitive with 2 wheelsets ...

You all probably know that SRM does _not_ make a powermeter built around Campy cranksets :-(

Looking at SRM's products, http://www.srm.de/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=3&Itemid=148 , the *FSA K-Force Light* crankset is superficially the most similar to Chorus/Record, from perspective of cosmetics/appearance, weight, and 11sp-specific chainring availability (although many say 10sp chainrings work OK).

BUT, FSA has had many mixed reviews, even on their most expensive cranks and bottom brackets. However, many of the complaining posts aren't always clear which specific bottom bracket is used, or the model year. Just looking at FSA crankset exploded parts drawings, they seem far more complex than Campy.

My Campy Ultra-Torque cranks have been a dream -- 100% satisfied after 3200 miles. So, I am leery of dropping $2700 on what could be a crapola crankset.

Any of you Campy people using an SRM, and if so, which one?

The Dura-Ace crank is probably the highest quality SRM powermeter offered -- but come on -- it would look butt-ugly on a Campy bike! ;-)

Can't use the Specialized SRM, as it's only BB30 compatible, I have conventional english BB.
Dilemma ...


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Is your frame bb30?

If so, go for some used SiSl SRM cranks and get the FSA 11sp chainrings (ala Liquigas)

Sorted.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Tinea Pedis said:


> Is your frame bb30?
> 
> If so, go for some used SiSl SRM cranks and get the FSA 11sp chainrings (ala Liquigas)...


No , it's not. Were it so, I could also choose between the C-dale SiSl or Specialized cranks (the latter's 10sp chainrings supposedly work OK on 11sp, but I couldnt get confirmation of that when I bought frame)


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

You could check out Quarq's cranksets. Some of them can be fitted with 11-speed rings. Quite a bit of choice there, you may or may not find a crankset you like.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*Quark CinQo*

Hmm, the various SRAM CinQo don't look so bad, I will have to research the reliability & maintainability of those SRAM cranksets ... but I do dislike the idea of a non-Campy crank & chainring, seeing as how well the Campy works.

I also did more research into the PowerTap, it may well be more practical for me to build up a quality Powertap training wheel (eg, Kinlin XR-300 alloy rim & Powertap Elite+ hub) . Weighs 7/8 lb more than my Campy Shamal wheel, but for training & group rides, rather insignificant. Could get it built for mid-$800s.

Powertaps seem to have a pretty good resale value, so if & when the Metrigear Vector powermeter-in-a-pedal gets released, I could get an aequate return on the Powertap wheel


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Cannondale offered a spider that will let you use the Campy chainrings on the Si crank set provide your frame is set up for BB30, not a big fan of FSA rings.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

tom_h said:


> ... but I do dislike the idea of a non-Campy crank & chainring, seeing as how well the Campy works.


Heh, that's exactly the reason why I have the Powertap on my training wheel...



tom_h said:


> Weighs 7/8 lb more than my Campy Shamal wheel, but for training & group rides, rather insignificant.


...including the Campy Shamals. Awesome wheels, I am continuously amazed at how rarely you see them, considering how much better they are than just about anything else in their price class. They definitely beat the pants of Mavic Ksyriums.



tom_h said:


> Powertaps seem to have a pretty good resale value, so if & when the Metrigear Vector powermeter-in-a-pedal gets released, I could get an aequate return on the Powertap wheel


I won't hold my breath on those pedal-based powermeters, however. I know of at least one startup that has announced something like that, too, and folded before having a product. Plus, I want to stay with my Keo cleats.

P.S.: Just went to the MetriGear website, and maybe the above is too pessimistic. Sounds like these guys are really on their way to finishing their product. Plus, there's hints on availability for pedals other than Speedplay. I'll stay tuned on that one; being able to ride my Shamals and still have power measurements, plus save a good half pound of weight, would be quite attractive, to say the least...


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*In the same boat*

I'm in a similar situation and would really like to get a non-wheel based solution. Running standard BSA BB and Campy compact, which, in looking at the Quarq option, becomes even more limiting. Looking at the Quarq support forum, they recommend just using 10 speed rings with Campy 11 drivetrains - I'm sure it will work, but I would prefer to use the 11 rings. I have a PowerTap now on my "training" wheels, which are on a Kinlin 300 like you are considering. I would love to be able to trade out wheels (I also have some Shamals) and still have power. The Kinlin setup has been great-no complaints and I'm sure any improvements on my race results with my other wheels would be marginal at best.

I was close to pulling the trigger on the FSA K-Force Light and still might - would love to see someone's review of this set-up or even the non-SRM crank/BB combo versus Campy UT but I doubt many folks have gone this route-not sure why you would without the SRM. I am probably going to hold off if for nothing else than the crank doesn't go well with the rest of my bike.  You would think there are enough Campy riders left that SRM would have at least one Campy model (other than the square taper) - not sure if this is Campy's issue or SRMs.

I'm also hopeful on the Metrigear Vector - the WW forum has a very lengthy thread on this and one of the Pez writers who posts to that forum seems to think it is very viable, but will not likely see production until early next year at best. Unfortunately, I am running Speedplay - made sense earlier to go with Metrigear for this reason since that was going to be their initial pedal platform, but if they switch pedal platforms, I would hate to have to convert several bikes to Look or some other platform.

Good luck


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

cycleboyco,
If Metrigear succesfully releases product, I suspect they would stick with Speedplay road pedals initially. The Speedplays are popular, especially in Calif, where Metrigear is based. 

Also Speedplays have hollow spindles with a wrench flat, whereas Look pedals (what I'm using now), use a hex female socket on the end of axle (no wrench flat). No way to insert a power meter inside.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*update to my previous post*

I had not visited Metrigear's website in many weeks, and I was surprised to read: 

_*Which pedal models are available with Vector?*_
_MetriGear is developing and testing on a variety of pedal platforms, and will announce available platforms prior to Vector’s product release._

Previously, Metrigear was very explicit that they would introduce first on Speedplay.

At Weight Weenie forum, poster "Pez Tech", who seems to have some inside knowledge, hinted that Metrigear's business model is changing and they may be angling to partner with another pedal mfr -- I'd suspect Shimano, due to Shimano's deeper pockets. My take is that Metrigear needs more financing and marketing clout .. not unusual, for small start-up companies.

I'd prefer Speedplay or Look pedals for a powermeter ... but if it was Shimano, I suppose I could live with it, because the powermeter-in-a-pedal concept is so appealing.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I don't have BB30 bot bracket on my 09 Specialized SL2, but if I did, the previous suggestion of a Cannondale crank & 11sp chainrings would have a lot of merit. The Cannondale crank is both SRM and (i think) Quarq powermeter compatible.

Here is a pic from today's velonews.com, showing a Liquigas bike with Cannondale crank and Campy 11 sp chainrings ... I ididn't even know Campy made 44t 11sp chainrings. Although, I'd probably paint over or sand off the Cannondale logo ;-)

Photo caption: _The Liquigas classics bikes are fitted with 44-tooth chainrings._
.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Cannondale made lots of special spider to run the Campy rings set up, you can place the order and run it with CAmpy set up.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

zamboni said:


> Cannondale made lots of special spider to run the Campy rings set up, you can place the order and run it with CAmpy set up.


AFAIK, all those Cannondale cranks are BB30 bottom bracket only ... which I don't have.


----------



## shayne (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm running an 09 SRAM GXP SRM along with 2010 Chorus 11sp on my Specialized SL3. I do get a little front der. rub depending on how I have it adjusted and will most likely try out a 10sp front der. in order to get the wider spacing. I shifts great though and I've been happy with the setup. The down side is the weight, but this 61cm bike is still only 15.8 lbs. Here's a pic if you want to see what the SRM looks like on the bike. Sorry for the crapy pic.


----------



## duz10s (Aug 5, 2011)

shayne said:


> I'm running an 09 SRAM GXP SRM along with 2010 Chorus 11sp on my Specialized SL3. I do get a little front der. rub depending on how I have it adjusted and will most likely try out a 10sp front der. in order to get the wider spacing. I shifts great though and I've been happy with the setup. The down side is the weight, but this 61cm bike is still only 15.8 lbs. Here's a pic if you want to see what the SRM looks like on the bike. Sorry for the crapy pic.


Hi what chainrings are you using on this setup?


----------

